# Best case and protector for iPad Mini



## happ ymac (Dec 16, 2004)

I finally broke down and ordered a iPad mini,so I am wondering what other members that have a mini would recommend for a case and protector.

Thanks


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I bought the Apple cover from the Apple store and a clear back protector from ebay.
The Apple store should be introducing the Apple cover with case soon,
But until then the cheap back protector that I bought will do.

For complete armour, Look into the Otterbox for the iPad Mini.


----------



## happ ymac (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks for the info,will look into Otterbox.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

The Smart Cover is ok, but don't expect it to protect your iPad Mini from falls.

I still love my $8 case iPad Mini case from Amazon.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

dona83 said:


> The Smart Cover is ok, but don't expect it to protect your iPad Mini from falls.
> 
> I still love my $8 case iPad Mini case from Amazon.


That's why I got Applecare+ when I ordered my iPad Mini,
I'm allowed up to 2 incidents before I need an Otterbox case.


----------



## ethansamuel17 (Aug 22, 2012)

According to me "iPad mini Smart Cover" is the best one for iPad mini.


----------



## happ ymac (Dec 16, 2004)

Just picked up a Otterbox from The Source they are on sale for $10.00 off


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

happ ymac said:


> Just picked up a Otterbox from The Source they are on sale for $10.00 off


Good stuff

Sent from my iPad Mini


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

For those that are interested in the Smart Cover. Sig electronics has them for $29.99.
Apple iPad Mini Smart Cover - Polyuethane (Blue)

I went to bestbuy today and price matched, and got 10% of the difference as well. $28.49 was my cost, plus taxes of course.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

As much as I like my magnetic Apple cover that leaves nice lines on my screen...
I find myself leaning towards any folio type of cover at the moment,
Even, Something that becomes a stand would be nice.


----------



## davey-nb (Sep 15, 2004)

*iPad mini cases*

Have a look at the BookBook, solid-sided protection that looks like an old hardcover book.
BookBook for iPad mini - BookBook for iPad mini - Twelve South


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

davey-nb said:


> Have a look at the BookBook, solid-sided protection that looks like an old hardcover book.
> BookBook for iPad mini - BookBook for iPad mini - Twelve South


Where can you get those in Canada?
I hate paying shipping and brokerage, if I can find it in Canada all the better.

The iPad Mini generic "back case" I bought from ebay is a bust,
It doesn't work with the Apple magnetic cover,
The Apple magnetic cover falls off when used with the generic back cover.

I'm just using the iPad Mini without the back case at the moment,
But I'd rather have more protection, But not a lot of protection like the Otter box defender.

That Bookbook looks nice.


----------



## lmbrrt (Dec 22, 2004)

I won one of these from iMore and "Pad and Quill". I chose "Apple Tree" with inside pocket. The cover looks and feels exactly like that of a hardcover book. The iPad mini snugly fits in a wooden tray the corners of which are lined with rubber pieces to insure a snug fit and act a little like a shock absorber. My iPad mini is a Christmas present so I have not tried it in the case yet.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

davey-nb said:


> Have a look at the BookBook, solid-sided protection that looks like an old hardcover book.
> BookBook for iPad mini - BookBook for iPad mini - Twelve South


Just put an order in for that BookBook for the iPad Mini,
It looks really nice, I like the zipper idea, It makes it more secure.
Hope I get it before Christmas.

I wonder if Apple will take their cover back?
It keeps leaving marks on the iPad Mini screen.
It's useful, But annoying at the same time.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

lmbrrt said:


> I won one of these from iMore and "Pad and Quill". I chose "Apple Tree" with inside pocket. The cover looks and feels exactly like that of a hardcover book. The iPad mini snugly fits in a wooden tray the corners of which are lined with rubber pieces to insure a snug fit and act a little like a shock absorber. My iPad mini is a Christmas present so I have not tried it in the case yet.


I looked at those and almost pressed the buy button on their website,
But there are a few negatives of that case that are bothersome.

I liked the BookBook better because of the zipper enclosure and leather cover,
I'm not a fan of those band Kindle type of closures.

The only positive that the Artist series has, Is that it can put the iPad to sleep by closing the cover,
The BookBook doesn't have that feature.


----------



## lmbrrt (Dec 22, 2004)

I agree, I like the BookBook a little more (my wife has one for her iPhone) but I can't argue with free. I wish the apple store carried the BookBook for iPad, I would pick one up for my wife (probably will anyway).

Lawrence


----------



## happ ymac (Dec 16, 2004)

happ ymac said:


> Just picked up a Otterbox from The Source they are on sale for $10.00 off


Follow up

I returned the Otterbox for a refund-too heavy for my liking over 11 oz.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

lmbrrt said:


> I agree, I like the BookBook a little more (my wife has one for her iPhone) but I can't argue with free. I wish the apple store carried the BookBook for iPad, I would pick one up for my wife (probably will anyway).
> 
> Lawrence


nedrelow is worth a try. He's a designer who makes pretty awesome cases. Not yet for the iPad mini, but I'm sure one day he will. 

I have the sleeve and I have the volume case in green and I love it. It's old-school textbook without going as old as the BookBook looks.


----------



## davey-nb (Sep 15, 2004)

The iPad mini BookBook was only released 2 weeks ago, it's not in the Canadian Apple store yet.
Other BookBooks are though so it looks like they will carry it eventually.
I ordered directly from the manufacturer and it came in about 3 days.
It smells of old leather and it works well, the zippers seem very well made.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

davey-nb said:


> The iPad mini BookBook was only released 2 weeks ago, it's not in the Canadian Apple store yet.
> Other BookBooks are though so it looks like they will carry it eventually.
> I ordered directly from the manufacturer and it came in about 3 days.
> It smells of old leather and it works well, the zippers seem very well made.


Good to hear that, Did you have to pay brokerage fees?
I'm watching the tracking with DHL and can't wait until it gets here.
I put an order in for the red one, Wanted something that stands out.



> Saturday, December 22, 2012	Location	Time
> 5	Processed at CINCINNATI HUB - USA CINCINNATI HUB, OH - USA	06:24
> 
> 4	Arrived at Sort Facility CINCINNATI HUB - USA CINCINNATI HUB, OH - USA	04:10
> ...


----------



## davey-nb (Sep 15, 2004)

Lawrence said:


> Good to hear that, Did you have to pay brokerage fees?
> I'm watching the tracking with DHL and can't wait until it gets here.


Yes, about $26!
It's either that or wait a few months until it's available here...
I've no regrets, I like it!
It's distressed looking already so I don't worry about handling it as any new marks just enhance the worn look.
And it smells great!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

davey-nb said:


> Yes, about $26!
> It's either that or wait a few months until it's available here...
> I've no regrets, I like it!
> It's distressed looking already so I don't worry about handling it as any new marks just enhance the worn look.
> And it smells great!


The BookBook arrived a few hours ago, Cost me $25.75 for brokerage fee's with DHL,
Put my iPad Mini into it right away, First thing I noticed was the lovely new leather smell.

The zippers are going to take a bit to break them in, They are stiff and tricky to use,
I've found that if I squeeze the case at the zippers then they'll start zipping up easier,
I guess they'll get easier to zip up with age.

Otherwise, I just love the look, Feel and weight of this BookBook case.

Definitely worth every penny.


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

I ordered this:

Matte Cowhide Protective Case for iPad Mini (Black) ID0486B - $12.89 - Affordable iPad Mini

It hasn't arrived yet, so I can't comment on the quality. At that price, my expectations aren't too high, but I've also never been steered wrong by Focal Price before. My only real concern is Chinese marketers seem to think that vinyl and polyurethane count as "leather" and "cowhide". If it really is cowhide, I'll be happy!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

heavyall said:


> I ordered this:
> 
> Matte Cowhide Protective Case for iPad Mini (Black) ID0486B - $12.89 - Affordable iPad Mini
> 
> It hasn't arrived yet, so I can't comment on the quality. At that price, my expectations aren't too high, but I've also never been steered wrong by Focal Price before. My only real concern is Chinese marketers seem to think that vinyl and polyurethane count as "leather" and "cowhide". If it really is cowhide, I'll be happy!


If I was on a tight budget, Then sure, I might have chosen that too. (Don't hate me)
But, The Book Book, Is all that it says it is, Look, Feel, Smell and function, It has it all.

The zippers are the only thing that may be its downfall,
Why did they have to make them so tight?

They could have left them unglued and loose fitted at their starting point,
But, No, They firmly put them in place glued to the beginning of the case.

Time will tell if the design is in fact more superior, Wearing them in,
Without breaking, That is the true question.


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

Actually, even if the price was the same, I'd probably still have gone with the one from Focal Price. Overall I prefer the look of it compared to the BookBook. It has an opening for the back camera, no zippers, and hard plastic on the corners too.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

heavyall said:


> Actually, even if the price was the same, I'd probably still have gone with the one from Focal Price. Overall I prefer the look of it compared to the BookBook. It has an opening for the back camera, no zippers, and hard plastic on the corners too.


The BookBook has an opening for the rear camera, It's just not obvious.
But, Truthfully, I'm not defending the BookBook, It is what it is.

It's definitely different. (And Expensive)

I really bought it for the dust free interface,
I hate dust, Nothing worse than getting dust in your case.


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

Lawrence said:


> The BookBook has an opening for the rear camera, It's just not obvious.
> But, Truthfully, I'm not defending the BookBook, It is what it is.
> 
> It's definitely different. (And Expensive)
> ...


That's the nice thing about there being so many third party accessory makers, everyone has a different idea of what their ideal case would be, and it gives us so many options. If we stuck to what Apple made, we'd still only have Smart Covers and that's it. 

(I'm not knocking Smart Covers either, they're cool devices, and I got one for Christmas!)


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

heavyall said:


> That's the nice thing about there being so many third party accessory makers, everyone has a different idea of what their ideal case would be, and it gives us so many options. If we stuck to what Apple made, we'd still only have Smart Covers and that's it.
> 
> (I'm not knocking Smart Covers either, they're cool devices, and I got one for Christmas!)


Another nice thing I discovered with the BookBook case is the not so obvious stand,
There is no mention of one in any of the literature, I found it by accident,
It's not the little leather flap underneath either.

I was trying to get the book cover to hold up the iPad by making a teepee with the cover,
It wouldn't work, It just kept falling down, Then I tried turning the iPad upside down,
Bingo, The weight of the iPad Mini dug into the recess and it stayed up perfectly.

Now I can watch movies on my chest in bed without the little Teepee collapsing.


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

My Focal Price case came a couple of days ago. It's NICE. Real leather, very sturdy, slim yet protective. It's really thin, you still get the full effect of how light and thin the iPad mini is. The lid is a 'smart cover' (magnets operate the sleep/wake function). It's got a very nice stand built-in too. The grippiness of the suede liner holds it in place at any angle. Not bad at all for $13 including shipping (no duty or brokerage fees either!)


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

heavyall said:


> That's the nice thing about there being so many third party accessory makers, everyone has a different idea of what their ideal case would be, and it gives us so many options. If we stuck to what Apple made, we'd still only have Smart Covers and that's it.
> 
> (I'm not knocking Smart Covers either, they're cool devices, and I got one for Christmas!)


The trouble with the "Smart covers" is that they leave marks on the screen,
They remind me of the keyboard marks that were left on the screen with my old Lombard laptop.

You'd think that Apple would have learned something by now.


----------



## greenyoga (Nov 29, 2012)

Best one is objective,personally the smart case is best for me. The smart case with sleep and wake up can efficiently save power.ROCK case is highly recommend,they always offers full protection with a cute ultra thin design.


----------



## Northweldor (Feb 20, 2010)

phuviano said:


> For those that are interested in the Smart Cover. Sig electronics has them for $29.99.
> Apple iPad Mini Smart Cover - Polyuethane (Blue)
> 
> I went to bestbuy today and price matched, and got 10% of the difference as well. $28.49 was my cost, plus taxes of course.


Check your link. Price listed is 45.99 + exorbitant shipping


----------



## egremont (Jun 14, 2009)

Received my Arachne Leather cover for Mini yesterday. Purchased via Amazon.ca on January 19th. It came through post office via a International Priority AirMail envelope from Woodbury MN, USA. Paid 29.99 with free shipping.

Looks good, nice leather and stitching, fits well and all the openings are well aligned. Makes into a stand - magnetic closure for sleep. Has a nice feel and is much safer than the naked slippery iPad Mini was and is therefore easier to use one handed when needed.

I am pleased.


----------



## Northweldor (Feb 20, 2010)

I bought the $13 case recommended by Heavyall because of dissatisfaction with the Apple Smartcover. Despite a small mar in surface appearance that could have been caused in shipping, my wife is very happy with it, and the Smartcover has been sitting in a drawer ever since. Superior in protection, comfort, and every way, except will not sleep on closure, but, with switch to sleep, wakes up automatically


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

heavyall said:


> My Focal Price case came a couple of days ago. It's NICE. Real leather, very sturdy, slim yet protective. It's really thin, you still get the full effect of how light and thin the iPad mini is. The lid is a 'smart cover' (magnets operate the sleep/wake function). It's got a very nice stand built-in too. The grippiness of the suede liner holds it in place at any angle. Not bad at all for $13 including shipping (no duty or brokerage fees either!)


I ordered one too. It's an excellent case for the price, or will be when the synthetic stench goes away. There is no way the one I received is real leather. Not a chance. Now trying to think of ways to accelerate off-gassing to make the thing usable.

Not saying you didn't get a leather one... but at least some of us are receiving an item that is definitely synthetic.


----------

